

Beginners guide to RegEx (& how to use in Google Analytics) - grantlmiller
http://www.blueglass.com/blog/regular-expressions-dont-use-ga-without-them/

======
grantlmiller
this is definitely one of the best introductions to RegEx that I've seen b/c
it is explained in layman's terms with very understandable examples of how to
implement, test and experiment within google analytics.

